# Just messing around



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I was just messing around to see if this would work. Home Depot cleaning the tires off. double click on the picture.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Worked for me Hilltop!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice! (Dang fast car too, Randy!) :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice!*

Pretty funny too... lol

The old "oil on the track" trick?

Scott


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is that Joey Lagono?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Rotflmao !!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:lol: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NEAT!! LOL

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Heh! had to watch it some more! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

:woohoo:My gawd!!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

That's Crazy!









*** But I like it.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

WAY COOL !:thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I couldn't get it to work, did somebody throw a competition yellow?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nascar threw the yellow Bumper, mandatory tire check!!! Be sure to double click on the picture, and it should work. Glad to be able to give you guys a laugh...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Track Action*

Still just messing around. Sorry for the picture quality, just using the camera mini movie. Notice the Pole Positon Tower. It's an aluminum fence post, with computer made stickers on all 4 sides. The triangular sign is made from scrap MDF and plastic with stickers added. There's a dowel rod that runs from the bottom of the sign on top, to an electric motor mounted underneath the table. The dowel rod just force sits on the motor shaft. The motor came from a store drink display sign. Can you feel the wind from the cars as they blow by??? Almost like being there!!! Again, just double click on the picture...RM


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I really like the way the tower turned out. It adds a bit of realism. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks Great! i have some NOS mean greens here if ya need to get that tower up to speed to match the cars? lol


Dave


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Randy,
Totally awesome!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Very cool indeed!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sweeeeet scoring pylon! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Too Cool*

Love the rotating sign board. There is just no keeping up with you. :woohoo:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Quality Messing Around*

Randy,
Double click works for me, Awesome Track, really would like to run your track! Great room setup too!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
We just have to change your Nascar support to Hendrick Racing. ...RL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

XracerHO said:


> Randy,
> Double click works for me, Awesome Track, really would like to run your track! Great room setup too!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> We just have to change your Nascar support to Hendrick Racing. ...RL


Hendrick? I'd rather watch figure skating then watch that bunch win a race...yuk phooey ( cuz Hank would boot me if I said what I REALLY think of them lol)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sweet banks. Is that a routed or Max? Do you have a post of the build?

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

For those interested, here's a picture of the motor I used. As I said it come from a store advertising display, potato chips, beer, etc., I forget. The black part is the self-contained motor with an extending shaft. The silver part holds 2 D batteries. The white tube is just styrene tubing that will slide over the shaft, then pin or glue it in place. Mount the motor under your table, get some box tubing to make the "sign pole", then cut you an advertising block to slide down on top of the tubing, which turns inside the "sign pole". You'll need a piece of plastic attached to the top of your pole, to act as a bearing for the styrene tubing to revolve in. A wooden dowell might be stiffer instead of tubing. Check in the train section of Walthers, they may have some type of train turntable motor that you could use. I've just noticed these type signs at a lot of the race tracks, whick look pretty cool to me. Just trying to help...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Rich, My track is a routed track I built before I knew about Hobby Talk. Here's a thread with some pictures I posted. RM

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=206384
scroll down to #6


----------

